# Carpet without pressurised co2..



## Tom_Austin (28 Nov 2016)

Which way would you go, for a carpet without pressurised co2?


Dirt/soil capped with Tropica aquarium soil and liquid ferts
Tropica aquarium soil with liquid carbon and liquid ferts.
*Added*...Carpet maybe Eleocharis parvula, Micranthemum monte carlo or Echinodorus tenellus.

Any help much appreciated.

Tom


----------



## zozo (28 Nov 2016)

I feel the question comming "What carpet are you planning to grow?"..


----------



## Tom_Austin (28 Nov 2016)

Maybe Eleocharis parvula, Micranthemum monte carlo or Echinodorus tenellus.


----------



## kadoxu (28 Nov 2016)

I would say from those 3, your best bet would be Eleocharis Parvula... but be advised... it will grow painfully slow...


----------



## Tom_Austin (28 Nov 2016)

kadoxu said:


> I would say from those 3, your best bet would be Eleocharis Parvula... but be advised... it will grow painfully slow...


Cheers.

Which do you think would grow carpet plants better, 1 or 2 from original post?


----------



## alto (28 Nov 2016)

Low tech tank experiment (30cm cube)
Tropica GS
Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
filtered sunlight, ~10 - 12cm water (more accessible CO2), no filter, room temperature ~22C

Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' formed quite a nice light  carpet in a couple weeks, then filled in over the next weeks - I suppose it was "dense" after a couple months
I filled the tank adding a small filter (cycled media) & some shrimp after the couple weeks "start"

There were other "easy" & "medium" Tropica plants in the tank as well - everything did surprisingly well
MC easily outgrew the E 'mini'

Echinodorus tenellus. - I'd expect this to grow quite a bit taller, it's a very different green than the MC

I use Tropica fertilzers but kept forgetting to add any to this tank


----------



## alto (28 Nov 2016)

If you're going to use misc "dirt" rather than aquarium designed substrate, I'd add in a "capping" layer - just the Tropica Powder will still allow quite a lot of water column access as it won't "cap" in the same manner as sand/fine gravel, though if it's a small experimental tank without expensive livestock, give it a go 

Out of your 1 & 2, I'd just go with 2 
I use Tropica's GS as tap water is pretty much "rain water"


----------



## Tom_Austin (29 Nov 2016)

Cheers alto.

If there is no growth benefit to dirt, will probably try liquid carbon, less potential mess.

Regarding capping, I thought the Tropica soil being light would stay on top and not migrate down below dirt. Doesn't sand/gravel being heavier, eventually end up on the bottom with dirt on top, does your Tropica growth substrate stay below sand/gravel cap long term?

Regarding liquid carbon, is it necessary to dose everyday or is that just recommend for maximum growth. What happens if you miss a day or two(or more)?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## foxfish (29 Nov 2016)

Good luck with your project, growing a carpet without added C02 is going to be challenge.
I have seen a few tanks that have managed it though, it would seem a decomposing soil base can work very well!
Maybe a dry start will help get the roots established but don't expect a full carpet in a few months, I think it will take some patience and some time.
Have you read Troys thread about soil based tanks?


----------



## stu_ (29 Nov 2016)

Try this.


----------



## Tom_Austin (30 Nov 2016)

foxfish said:


> Good luck with your project, growing a carpet without added C02 is going to be challenge.
> I have seen a few tanks that have managed it though, it would seem a decomposing soil base can work very well!
> Maybe a dry start will help get the roots established but don't expect a full carpet in a few months, I think it will take some patience and some time.
> Have you read Troys thread about soil based tanks?


Cheers, yep have read the dirty thread.


stu_ said:


> Try this.


Cheers for link, will have a read later.


Tom_Austin said:


> Regarding liquid carbon, is it necessary to dose everyday or is that just recommend for maximum growth. What happens if you miss a day or two(or more)?


Any help on this one


----------



## HiNtZ (3 Dec 2016)

I would say "how long have you got?" - "are you patient?"


----------



## Tom_Austin (9 Dec 2016)

HiNtZ said:


> I would say "how long have you got?" - "are you patient?"


Generally very patient


----------



## Berlioz (9 Dec 2016)

I've done eleocharis in old Aquasoil with occasional fertiliser and no liquid co2. It wasn't particularly dense, but I did have more plant matter than I thought I did when I pulled it apart.


----------



## sciencefiction (9 Dec 2016)

Garden centre dirt/soil capped with coarse sand...
You can grow many types of carpets in low tech  given the rest of the factors are right(requires good light, flow and ferts too)...Grassy plants and and small crypts will have absolutely no problem but others do well too. Here was my choice at the time but it became too much work so I ripped them off eventually..


----------

